
Multisupport channels is the new status quo for customer support - pucknkhaos
https://www.goboomtown.com/blog/omnichannel-support/
======
dorothyat40
Can't agree more with the omnichannel support -- I'm someone that likes to
stay off the phone as much as possible, and when I find that most live chats
resolve in a, "We can't solve that issue, you should call us" mentality, which
is beyond frustrating as a customer.

From the other side, having worked customer service, having all the
information you need when you get a customer in front of you is paramount to
providing exceptional service and getting a problem solved.

